# Anyone using wellbutrin for anxiety ??



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey all,

I recently stopped my wellbutrin after a 7-10 day trial as i was going on vacation and didn't want to deal with any potential side effects while away. I was experiencing the "looking through a fish bowl" effect and thought the timing was not right while away haha 

I am thinking of starting again when i get back home but am wondering; can it help with anxiety, mood and motivation? Or any of those lol? The reason i asked is because i am not depressed, so am not sure if it's the right med for me.

But unfortunately my options are very limited these days since any ssri or snri seriously affect my RLS so cannot use them any longer. 

Also could wellbutrin interfere with my Ritalin PRN?

Any feedback is much appreciated as always


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

For me, Wellbutrin seems best for motivation and energy, but not anxiety relief. It could intensify the Ritalin.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

micmac28 said:


> For me, Wellbutrin seems best for motivation and energy, but not anxiety relief.


Yeah ditto.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

i was considering asking my doctor for wellbutrin. it seems to have moderate side effects, and the extra motivation probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## threefamilyc99 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Hi*

Wellbutrin helps my Anxiety but I'm also on 2 medications with it. Prozac and klonopin.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish my pdoc would say yes to it, but he put it in the "dirty medication" category :blank
but it seems to be good for motivation and energy

Hanz, i would stick with it, it sounds to have really good positive effects that outweight the negative compared to an SSRI/SNRI


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Isn't Wellbutrin supposed to have anxiety related side effects?


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Zadra said:


> Isn't Wellbutrin supposed to have anxiety related side effects?


That's what I thought.

On another note - when I'm 'energised', I'm less nervous around people and more confident.

Could the energy provided by Wellbutrin help me be less nervous? If so, then what is the exact nature of the 'anxiety' it is said to cause in people?


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

robtyl said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> On another note - when I'm 'energised', I'm less nervous around people and more confident.
> 
> Could the energy provided by Wellbutrin help me be less nervous? If so, then what is the exact nature of the 'anxiety' it is said to cause in people?


I think possibly the anxiety mentioned as a side effect could be common in people who wellbutrin is not working for because on other forums where people have tried Wellbutrin, the positive reports sounded similar to yours in terms of "energy, motivation and less anxiety" but the negative side effects which caused people to stop taking them included high anxiety, depression, nausea and adverse effects like drastic changes in appetite, insomnia and mood swings

it would appear they are working well for u 
lucky


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

what does he mean "dirty med" category? that doesn't make much sense.

the side effects are minimal. it's a tough med to start on but once you even out and it kicks in, it feels like a very clean med.



Arisa1536 said:


> I wish my pdoc would say yes to it, but he put it in the "dirty medication" category :blank
> but it seems to be good for motivation and energy
> 
> Hanz, i would stick with it, it sounds to have really good positive effects that outweight the negative compared to an SSRI/SNRI


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

wellbutrin causes some mild anxiety. i don't think it would work for anxiety.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> I think possibly the anxiety mentioned as a side effect could be common in people who wellbutrin is not working for because on other forums where people have tried Wellbutrin, the positive reports sounded similar to yours in terms of "energy, motivation and less anxiety" but the negative side effects which caused people to stop taking them included high anxiety, depression, nausea and adverse effects like drastic changes in appetite, insomnia and mood swings
> 
> it would appear they are working well for u
> lucky


I think you misinterpreted my post (or perhaps my wording was misleading! ) - I don't currently take Wellbutrin... I actually want to, for the motivation and energy!

What I meant was that I lose my SAD when I have feelings of motivation and energy - so I'm guessing that perhaps if Wellbutrin got me energised, I would lose my social anxiety.

But then if people say it produces anxiety as well, I don't know how that would work - I lose anxiety in social situations, but would always have a feeling of anxiety in all situations? So lose the peaks of anxiety I experience in some situations and replace it with a mild anxiety that I feel all the time?

Perhaps it's one of those "each person responds to medication differently" issues - which I suspect it might very well be :/


----------



## rag27 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Not alone*

I have GAD with social anxiety but not much depression. I took Lexapro for years and switched to Wellbutrin for libido reasons. Things got worse. My doctor says that Wellbutrin by itself can cause and increase in anxiety. I now take it with Paxil. This combo works but sexual interest is zip. Juggling all these options make me want to drop all meds but can't find a window to test that.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

wellbutrin made my anxiety 10x worse.

can't you take an snri/ssri in conjunction with, like, a beta blocker, vistaril, or requip/mirapex to control the rls?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I have been on Wellbutrin 200mg for about two months. Initially it gave me quite a boost. But now I think it has more antidepressant effects for me. I don't really know its effects too well, I get no anxiety from taking Wellbutrin. I think it really helps diminish my suicidal thoughts. But overall it's effects on me so far has been placebo.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Zadra said:


> Isn't Wellbutrin supposed to have anxiety related side effects?


Yeah my doctor told me that as well. My anxiety had improved but my depression was severe, so she prescribed me Wellbutrin for mood/fatigue and warned it could cause a bit of anxiety.

The first couple months on it I felt much more energetic. Considering I'm normally so exhausted and unmotivated to the point of barely being able to function, it was a nice boost. However, it seems to have completely worn off because I'm back to being as tired as before.. It's been about 8 months that I've been on it.

As for other effects, I don't notice any changes. My mood is still all over the place, my anxiety hasn't worsened, my motivation is still low. I don't know why I'm even still taking it actually.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> Yeah my doctor told me that as well. My anxiety had improved but my depression was severe, so she prescribed me Wellbutrin for mood/fatigue and warned it could cause a bit of anxiety.
> 
> The first couple months on it I felt much more energetic. Considering I'm normally so exhausted and unmotivated to the point of barely being able to function, it was a nice boost. However, it seems to have completely worn off because I'm back to being as tired as before.. It's been about 8 months that I've been on it.
> 
> As for other effects, I don't notice any changes. My mood is still all over the place, my anxiety hasn't worsened, my motivation is still low. I don't know why I'm even still taking it actually.


That is how I feel on it. I got the initial boost of energy and then it pooped out. I do think that Wellbutrin has made me more less caring about stuff, similar to an ssri.


----------

